# [ODMP] Key West Police Department, Florida ~ January 23, 2006



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

A Detective with the Key West Police Department was killed in the line of duty on January 23, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18129*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Detective John Piskator 
*Key West Police Department
Florida*
End of Watch: Monday, January 23, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 41
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year, 10 months
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Monday, January 23, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Detective John Piskator suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in physical fitness training with the agency's Special Response Team.

The unit was jogging on Duck Avenue when Detective Piskator collapsed. Officers immediately began CPR until rescue units arrived and transported him to Lower Keys Medical Center. He was pronounced dead a short time later.

He had been promoted to the rank of detective the previous week.

Detective Piskator was a US Army veteran and had served with the Key West Police Department for just under 2 years. He is survived by his 12-year-old son.

Agency Contact Information
Key West Police Department
P.O. Box 1409
Key West, FL 33041

Phone: (305) 809-1043

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Florida Officer Dies On-Duty*

*Key West Police Department*
A native of Worcester, Mass

Key West Police Officer John Piskator, 41, collapsed and died Monday afternoon while jogging on Duck Avenue with the department's Special Response Team, Chief Bill Mauldin announced.

Colleagues immediately administered CPR, which was continued in an ambulance en route to Lower Keys Medical Center hospital where the officer was declared dead at 2:32 p.m., Mauldin said. The cause of his death was believed to be cardiac arrest.

Shocked and saddened Key West police officers gathered at the station at 4 p.m. for a brief remembrance. Chief Bill Mauldin, said, "John was an outstanding police officer who served his community with dedication and commitment. He was an officer who made a difference in his community and who will truly be missed."

Piskator is survived by a 12-year-old son, Nathan, who lives with his mother in Virginia.

Piskator, a native of Worcester, Mass., was hired in March of 2004 after graduating from the local law enforcement academy and worked on the road patrol day shift as a bicycle officer. He had served in the U. S. Army as an airborne ranger and as an intelligence officer. Piskator had a bachelor's degree in nuclear engineering from Worcester Polytechnic Institute and a master's in strategic intelligence from the Military Intelligence College in Washington, D.C. Funeral service arrangements will be announced at a later date.


----------

